# My Rrs And Xingu/vinny Rhom!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry P-Furians but the pics came out like sh*t!...My roommate took them!...







....Believe me, these pics don't these guys any justice at all!...they look small in the pics but believe me they are easily in the 6.5 - 7 inch range!...Enjoy!..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Spilo looks good, that rhom needs some fattening up -- did the person you got it from say why it was so skinny?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Spilo looks good, that rhom needs some fattening up -- did the person you got it from say why it was so skinny?


Joe, 
The rhom is healthy and eating well!...no fin rot, no ammonia burns, no cloudy eye, etc...He is flawless...He may be a little on the lean side but if he keeps chowin' down on those silversides and bloodworms he will fatten up in no time..Believe me, if you saw him in person your jaw would drop...I really think it's the photos...the pictures are distorted and not the best quality.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice! The spilo reminds me very much of mine. Looks like you got your work buddies all ready to keep you company.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Very nice! The spilo reminds me very much of mine. Looks like you got your work buddies all ready to keep you company.


Smoke,
It's quite funny actually...There is approximately 13 inches of seperation between the two tanks...this is in my master bedroom...the two are very active constantly swimming back and forth and doing "figure 8's" between the plants...however, they do spend a lot of time doing stare downs from each side of their respective tanks!...







...Yeah, everytime I'm at my desk, the RRS constantly follows my every move and finger chases like crazy!..I just wish the damn pictures would have come out better!...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

no need for better pics they look amazing man







update us when the rhom has a little more fat, hes gona look so sweet


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

That RRS looks great... dare i say rocks like a lynyrd skynyrd concert









Cant wait for mine to get that big. Again congrats on the pick-ups!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice p's, the rhom does look very skinny, if after a while it's still skinny it might have internal parasite so might wanna try to treat that.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

That would be an awesome work station lol. Lookin up to a RRS starin you down! I cant say i'd get much work done sittng there though lol. Very nice!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!...Yeah, it's pretty cool to have my babies keep me company while I'm working...Actually, it's a great way to reduce stress!..







...It helps to relax me.

@emarkus....thanks bro!....







...Yeah they do rock like a LYNYRD SKYNYRD concert!!.....


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I like both your fish man.. Very cool and very nice looking fish.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking great!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Manster you bastard! Nice fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!...Both fish are doing great and have survived 48 hrs without heaters, power, filtration, etc!...It's as if nothing ever happened!...My Boyz basically said







to hurricane Irene!...


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Im in love with the RRS :: drooooooool ::

He rocks like a BEHEMOTH concert.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ScarsandCars said:


> Im in love with the RRS :: drooooooool ::
> 
> He rocks like a BEHEMOTH concert.


yes he does!...







...As you can see, that is also my work desk and he follows my every move, finger and pen chases, and takes food right out of my hand!...I couldn't be happier!...







....My rhom is still somewhat skittish and shy, but not to the extent when I first got him...He has fantastic colors on him and ruby red eyes...Anyhow, he is starting to get used to me and is starting to face me as I approach the tank...He might be coming out of his shell...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful fish love the colors on the RRS and that rhom just looks mean


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks Ball!...I will be updating this thread on occassion!...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing looking p's you got there da'man


----------

